# Trusted Immigration Consultants in Dubai for Canada Permanent Resdiency



## Sifat (Feb 13, 2018)

Dear All,

I am planning to migrate to Canada through the express entry system and i have recently opted to avail the services of Immigration Consultants based in UAE.

I have found one company called Pelican Migration Consultants as they have mentioned in their ads that they are ICCRC licensed Immigration Consultants.

I have checked in ICCRC website and i can see their licensed details. Can some one tell me whether i am ok to proceed ahead with them or not. They were so transparent in informing details regarding CRS score, PNP and all. Kindly guide me people.

:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Sifat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am planning to migrate to Canada through the express entry system and i have recently opted to avail the services of Immigration Consultants based in UAE.
> 
> ...


Only advice, Do it yourself. One of my friends did it and got PR last year.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

All the information is available online on the govt. websites. There are lots of online resources and forums for help if needed.
Why do you need a consultant?


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

You can also appoint an agent from Canada.

I tried to appoint an agent from Dubai and I was told that Mr Invisible (the ICCRC licensed guy) is not in Dubai to meet customers, you will be meeting his assistant! So what is the point?


----------



## ankitsinghvim (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi Sifat, i have the same question. Since i see this post is from February. Can i ask if they are really trustrable? Please reply and let me know.


----------

